

Telling HN: Having up arrow on right hand side is comfortable to vote. - known

Instead of ^STORY TITLE, voting is comfortable if it is STORY TITLE^
======
SwellJoe
No. Right side is not aligned.

~~~
pierrefar
So? It's still near the title...

~~~
SwellJoe
I don't know about you, but I don't move my mouse pointer along the title as I
read it.

It may just be that I'm old and clumsy, but I would find it very difficult to
point to the end of the title. Habit and alignment makes it reasonably
possible for me to hit the right thing most of the time currently (I still
accidentally hit the down when I meant the up, or vice versa, on
occasion...which is very disappointing here, since the arrows then disappear
and I can't fix it).

I'm very, very, very much opposed to randomly placed arrows, rather than
aligned ones. I would find it deeply disorienting.

I don't usually have strong feelings about bike shed type questions...but on
this count I am emphatic. In my estimation your idea is terrible. I can't
think of a single benefit to having the arrow at the end of the title rather
than the front.

~~~
pierrefar
I'm indifferent to it, and thought I'd probe your (and others') reasoning. My
criterion is that it needs to be close to the title - visual clustering if you
will.

But without a proper test, I don't think you or I will be able to judge which
is "better".

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've conducted tests on similar questions for my day job, and having the arrow
consistently in a predictable position proved to be far superior.

Sorry, I can't provide hard data as it's company confidential, but consistency
of position has become one of the main design driving forces, so clear was the
evidence.

I would be interested in knowing why you claim to be indifferent to it. My
tests showed people thought it didn't matter, but their actions were
significantly more efficient. Some didn't believe the results, even when shown
the measurements.

Why do you think you are indifferent?

------
tokenadult
What testing have you done on this hypothesis?

------
pclark
no, the idea should be in a static place if you expect people to interact with
it.

------
badger7
I like to read more than just the title before I decide whether or not to
vote. When I get back, the left is easier because I don't have to read the
title again.

